# Lots of catching up to do



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi everyone.

It seems I have lots of catching up to do with all the new threads. Had an absolutely fantastic Christmas in Bristol with Tom's family and Nacho was in his absolute element and has made bestest buds with Tom's parents Golden Retriever 'Buddy!' - They were completely inseparable from the start.

Nacho also was fantastic with the cat. Check out the lineup for the water bowl! I was a very proud mum!

Here's a few pics of their love affair!













































- Asleep in my lap after a very long walk!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I would so dognap Nacho if i met him as he is just gorgeous!!!! Fab pictures!!!!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Lovely to see you back and glad you had a good time - the photos are fab, Nacho is gorgeous


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you had a fab Xmas...Nacho is adorable ..I want him


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What cute pics, Nacho is adorable! He definitely need a new brother or sister!


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi i love your dog is adorable and loved the photos, water bowl line up was lovely happy new year to you. Hopefully i will be getting my puppy in april cant wait


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Nacho needs to come and live with Treacle and I - WANT WANT WANT - we love nacho x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah thank you for all your lovely comments. I would love a brother or sister for Nacho. He just adored the company of Buddy. I have began my research of possibly studding Nacho in the future. Lots to take in and learn though so we will see. Would love to have one of Nacho's sons or daughters join the family perhaps one day.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

What gorgeous photos, I love Nacho xxxxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wonderful pics - love seeing the two dogs together - and the cat with them Fab.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

They will have to skype each other until their next meet.(Sounds as if I know what I am talking about I wish!)


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

S.Claire said:


> Ah thank you for all your lovely comments. I would love a brother or sister for Nacho. He just adored the company of Buddy. I have began my research of possibly studding Nacho in the future. Lots to take in and learn though so we will see. Would love to have one of Nacho's sons or daughters join the family perhaps one day.


Wow - I could see quite a queue if you were to have Nacho as a health tested stud as he's a super looking dog. Love the pic of him all curled up with Buddy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab pics .. I think 2012 may be the year for Nacho to get a playmate .. go for it Susie xxx


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Nacho looks like hes made a friend for life. I love the water queue.
I know what you mean about catching up with the threads..... I don't want to have missed anything!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

can Nacho be any cuter???? no it just isn't possible!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a HUGE soft spot for Nacho!!! He is too yummy for words!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi Susie 
how's u 
nacho still looks as stunning.g as ever . 
has the colour of his coat changed? 
it looks slightly different then when we met . 
might be the camera shot . 
looks like u had,a fab time x 
nacho looks well settled too x 
marzy


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

That's fantastic that they all get along so well!
We tried to have my Brothers two dogs and Kipper all together at Christmas but Kipper and Prince (8 month old Tibetan terrier) just raced around the house at lightning speed like a pair of loons, knocking over anything that was in their way, while Marley (4yr old GSDxCollie) looked on with disapproval!!!
We gave up when Prince 'marked' Kippers bed as his own, which also went all up the side of Mum and Dads sofa!!! We live in hope that by next Christmas they might have calmed down a bit!!

Pip X


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

marzy said:


> hi Susie
> how's u
> nacho still looks as stunning.g as ever .
> has the colour of his coat changed?
> ...


Hi Marzy. I'm great thanks! Hope you are well too!!

Yes, I'd definitely say Nacho's coat has got a bit darker although it's hard to tell just how much as I see him every day so obviously don't notice the change as much. It seemed to stay a little darker after his first groom where the roots were darker.

He is wonderfully settled and he is an absolute delight. Still sooo cuddly. How's Boycie? Any future litters anytime soon?

xx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

PipE said:


> That's fantastic that they all get along so well!
> We tried to have my Brothers two dogs and Kipper all together at Christmas but Kipper and Prince (8 month old Tibetan terrier) just raced around the house at lightning speed like a pair of loons, knocking over anything that was in their way, while Marley (4yr old GSDxCollie) looked on with disapproval!!!
> We gave up when Prince 'marked' Kippers bed as his own, which also went all up the side of Mum and Dads sofa!!! We live in hope that by next Christmas they might have calmed down a bit!!
> 
> Pip X


haha 2 puppies at Christmas causing havoc. Fantastic!! - Not the sofa story though  I expect they will both be calmer next year. Buddy (the golden retriever) is 4 years old too so he was good at keeping Nacho a little calmer at times although they did enjoy a good romp! 

My friend has a jack russell pup just a month or so younger than Nacho and when they meet up it's hell on earth. Crazy lunatics!


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

*Nacho*

Wow !! what a fantastic looking cockapoo !!! Beautiful x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

helenboden said:


> Wow !! what a fantastic looking cockapoo !!! Beautiful x


Ah thanks Helen! Very sweet. He is a little beauty!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

I love the water bowl line up, what an excellent photo.

My Ruben has play dates with his half sister and they adore each other. it's really special to see them so happy to see each other.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Nacho is absolutely stunning,love him!!! xxx


----------

